# Water Temperature



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Is there anyway you can adjust the factory settings for the temperature on the hot water tank, ours is so hot you can make a hot cup of tea right from the tap.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I was just reading an article about rv water heaters last night. There isn't an adjustment, but the article suggested contacting the manufacturer as some make adjustable thermostats.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I agree. They are very hot, and could easily scald a child.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I think I can understand why they want them set hot. With such a small tank (6 gallons), setting them hot forces you to use less volume of hot water so you run out of hot water less often. That means less complaints about always running out of hot water. Of course, safety is compromised. At home my hot water is set low enough that my kids can't scald themselves, but I run out of hot water after 3 or 4 shower with a 40 gallon tank.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Anybody know if there is an RV tempering valve available on the market? I have one on the hot water coil of my boiler. It does two things, prevents the kids from scalding themselves, and makes the hot water last longer.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

RCCL

I know what you mean. Hot is very Hot and with small children







.

What I do is turn on the cold 1st then the hot.

I am looking into a reostat that can control the amount of power going to the hot water heater. The thinking is less juice less heat. I have not come up with a solution yet but I am working on it.

Thor


----------



## Coast_Guard_Family (Jul 13, 2004)

I've got two girls who are still young and this seems like it may need some special attention. I'll be watching for an update, I'd really like to turn mine down.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

RCCL

One step closer to to getting the water temp. just right. After a week of dry camping, I figured out how to adjust the water temp on the propane side. It is actually very simple.

Remove cover by water heater. This is done by pulling and turning the little handle. Once the cover has been removed there is a small hex screw that holds a slitted tube in place. Simpling loosen the hex screw and slide the tube alone the slot. You can increase or drease the size of the flame depending which way you slide the tube.

That's it.

Thor

Still working on the electric side.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Thor - Just read this today. You should not have adjusted the air shutter on the venturi. You will cause the flame to be less stable and more prone to flame-out and higher CO production due to poor air/fuel ratio leading to incomplete combustion. You will also notice soot build up and staining on the outside of the trailer.

My heater does not seem to be as hot as yours but will look at mine this weekend to see about thermostat adjustment.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thor, CamperAndy is right, what you have done is adjust the flame. The thermostat is not going to shut the flame down until the water gets to the set temperature.

Might want to try contacating the manuacturer to see if there is an adjustable thermostat available.

Mike


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I agree, adjusting the venturi has changed your gas/air mixture and could possibly be dangerous. 
One solution to the scalding problem would be to install the hot/cold mixing faucets in your sinks and shower. These are now required by code in most new home being built. Changing the sink faucets will likely be easier than the shower faucet simply because of access to the water lines, but if you can find an access port to the water lines, it should be a relatively simple switch-out.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

My water heater manual says that it has a "fixed temperature" system- no adjustments can be made.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey guys this may not help if your thermostat is installed correctly but a little investigation today I found that the thermostat is a surface contact thermal switch.










The picture above shows the location. Under the Black foam tape identified as "P-T" and "TSTAT". Peal back the edge of your tape and look to see that the switch (looks like a large watch battery) is properly inserted into the hole and is making contact with the water tank. If it has come loose and is not touching it will still work but not at the correct temp. You can do a quick check to see if it is installed by pushing in on the foam between the brown wires. If it feels very spongy (moves more than 1/8 inch) it may not be making contact with the tank.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the update. Re-read the manual again just to be sure. It actually states to look for the yellow in the flame for temp. adjustment????

Now I am confused









I have emailed Keystone to see what their answer is. For the mean time I adjusted the vent back to factory settings

Thanks
Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Okay guys here is the answer










This is the Atwood adjustable thermostat. I have yet to find where to buy it but it is in the Atwood catalog, which I have put the link below. Will still see where to buy.

http://www.atwoodmobile.com/viewPDF.cfm?pa...waterheater.pdf


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Camper Andy

Great find!














Starting looking into it today.

Thor


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey Vern

Here's an idea. How 'bout selling stuff we all need or want but is very hard to find. You can start with Atwood part number 93105.

Adjustable Thermostat-93105
Control the temperature of your Atwood
electronic ignition water heater from
110Â° to 150Â°. Installs easily with a flat
blade screwdriver.

Or not.

I suppose it'll be just as easy to have my dealer order it now that I know the part number thanks to CamperAndy.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim

A great idea. A spot where we can but hard to find parts and accessories for the Outback.

Thor


----------

